# Dirtstrecke in Ginsheim



## Flou (5. August 2006)

Hallo an alle...
bin neu hier im forum und wollte mal anfragen wann jemand auf der Dirtstrecke am Rhein in Ginsheim unterwegs iss...
Wohne in Trebur-Astheim und habe von nem Arbeitskollegen von der strecke gehört.Naja ich würd mir gern mal ankucken wie ihr so durch die Luft fliegt.persönlich würd ichs aauchmal probieren,hab leider kein geeignetes bike,GT RTS 2, aber mal schauen was kommt...
Wär super wenn sich einer melden würde...
See you


----------



## a.nienie (8. August 2006)

hoi,
am WE sollte eigentlich jemand da sein.
zumindest war das bis jetzt so,
wenn ich da mal vorbei bin...
gefahren bin ich da aber noch nicht.
sind hier locals im forum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flou (8. August 2006)

Hi,
so hab nen neuen threat zu dem thema beim ddd forum unter dirt aufgemacht...


----------



## a.nienie (8. August 2006)

zumindest ist es relativ nah von mir aus.
kann man da einfach so fahren?
bis jetzt nur je 1-2 mann dort gesehen,
gefahren sind die aber eher weniger.
mal mit dem bxm hin + fragen.


----------



## Flou (13. August 2006)

vo mir isses auch net so weit weg.fahren kann man da denke ich schon,sind ja nur die hinweisschilder von der gemeinde das man helm usw. pflicht iss.aber warum nur wenn dann solls doch richtig weh tun...ne nur spass.
fahre nächste woche mal vorbei...
wenns wetter mitspielt,natürlich


----------



## a.nienie (14. August 2006)

jo, dies WE war's zu feucht...


----------



## FTF (17. August 2006)

joahh hi,
ich bin einer von den locals... fahren kann dort eigentlich jeder, der nichts kaputt macht. aber ich denke diese ansicht iss ja eh klar. gefahren wird dort  eigentlich nicht mehr so viel, da zu zeit auch rennsaison ist. aber dürfte demnächst wieder mehr werden. vielleicht sieht man sich ja ma.....
greetz oli


----------



## Flou (17. August 2006)

Ahh Klasse das du dich meldest...wie siehts denn aus seid ihr alles Pro´s oder kann man da auch mal soen bissl mitfahren.Bin nämlich "noch" absoluter newbie  mit starker interesse...denn gesprungen bin ich schon immer gern...
kannst uns ja mal aufm laufenden halten wann ihr mal wieder da seid...
gruß


----------



## FTF (20. August 2006)

hi,
also "pro`s" kann man eher weniger sagen, betreiben das halt eher als ernsteres hobby, die meisten, bzw. alle sind berufstätig unter der woche und üben den sport am wochenende aus... der spaß steht dabei immer an erster stelle! mitfahn kann dort jeder, der interesse hat. der park ist auch mehr oder weniger für jedermann gebaut, sprich tables auf die man drauf springen kann und wer will kann sich stück für stück rantasten. zur zeit sieht es, wie schon gesagt etwas mager aus da rennsaison und der park ist auch ziemlich im sack, da dort auch ständig kleine kinder rumrollen aun alles rund fahn. bei mir sieht es zur zeit auch schlecht aus, da ich mir meine schulter gebrochen habe. falls ich dann ma im laufe der nächsten paar wochen wieder anfangen werde zu rollen werd ich dann einfach mal bescheid sagen.

bis dann
greetz oli


----------



## a.nienie (21. August 2006)

solange es dauernd pisst,
werde die hügel leider auch nicht besser.
lust auf springen hätte ich allerdings auch.


----------



## smotheberber (21. August 2006)

Gude...

Also, ich habe am Wochenende was gemacht am park...
ich bin eben eigentlich jeden Tag da, wenn Wetter ist...
Würde mich freuen wenn mal wieder jemand kommt der ernsthaft fahren will und nicht die ganze zeit am labern ist sondern fahren will.....!!!!!

Oli weis schon was ich mein, wie was am Wochenende....!!!!

Gruß downhill Polizei aka der pimmler.....!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (21. August 2006)

hoi smotheberber,
werde die tage abends mal nach ginsheim kommen,
sollte das wetter halbwegs trocken sein.
zum fahren natürlich,
bin zwar noch ohne größere dirterfahrung,
aber werde eure hügel pfleglich behandeln...

@FTF: gute besserung für die schulter


----------



## chaoscarsten (26. August 2006)

Ahoi,
redet Ihr von der kleinen Dirt-Strecke an der Autobahnbrücke (A60) ?
Die sieht im Moment leider echt schlecht aus (Stand 25.08.2006).
Ist sie von privat erbaut?
Soll Sie noch ausgebaut werden?

Wie sieht es mit der Stadt / Polizei / Ordnungsamt aus, gab / gibt es 
keine Probleme?

Als ich gestern vorbei bin, waren da nur 2 Kids um die 10 unterwegs.


----------



## Flou (26. August 2006)

Hallo, echt klasse das sich jetz schon mehrere leutz getroffen haben die dort unterwegs sind.werde nächste woche mein bike mitnehmen und gegen abend mal vorbei fahren.vllcht treffe ich mal einen von euch da...
bis dann...
gruß flo

@FTF: von mir auch guude besserung


----------



## chaoscarsten (28. August 2006)

Wenn ich das nächste mal am Start bin, 
werd ich es vorher hier posten, allerdings bin ich kein 
Dirt-König, sondern fahr dort um Fähigkeiten für
CC und Marathon-Rennen zu verbessern und für den
Spass an sich 


Vielleicht sieht man sich ja ...


----------



## chaoscarsten (1. September 2006)

Bin heute mit 1-2 Freunden gegen 16Uhr auf der Strecke !
Gruß


----------



## Flou (2. September 2006)

ahh...so ein sch.... ich brauch in astheim unbedingt noch nen inet anschluss!!!
ich kann immer nur was posten/lesen wenn ich in schlierbach bin.aber bald isses soweit.fahr morgen auf die eurobike um mal zu kucken wasses so neues gibt.
bis bald dann mal in ginsheim...
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaoscarsten (3. September 2006)

EuroBike ist der Hammer,
leider findet man immer soviele nette Sachen, für die man eh kein Geld hat
wie die neuen Avid Bremsen oder die neune DT Laufräder oder die von Mavic ...
oder oder oder 

Na ja, viel Spass und vielleicht sieht man sich dann in Ginsheim 

MfG


----------



## a.nienie (11. September 2006)

hoi,
war heute mal an/auf den dirts.
der kleine dunkelhäutige junge rollt die ganz gut rund, egal.
bin zumindest die zwei tables + die zwei niedrigen dinger gesprungen.
jetzt noch nen bissl dickere eier + speed,
dann wird das irgendwann *hoff*

ist die woche abends noch jemand dort?

auf dem rückweg gleich den bullen in die arme,
aber ausser nem spruch ("das ding ist doch nur für dreck") war nix...


----------



## boondox (11. September 2006)

hey, 
kann mir einer ma erklärn wo dat is ? würd mir die strecke auch ma gern anschaun........(komme von mainz mim radl über gustafsburg)
bin mir zwar erst wieder nen bike am aufbaun (nach nem dicken mittelhandbruch) aber nen bissel "hübbe" kann mer scho mit...

würd auch ab und an ma abends nach de arbeit vorbeikomme und nen bissel üben.... bzw. mir das erstma anschaun  


danke.... mfg Thorsten


----------



## a.nienie (13. September 2006)

liegt direkt an der autobahnbrücke.
also fast direkt am rhein.
von gustafsburg am besten durch das hafen/industriegebiet,
dann auf dem damm lang... voila


----------



## Flou (13. September 2006)

Jo bin mal wieder da...
also Eurobike war echt der Wahnsinn,net zu glauben was da für krasse bikes am start waren,hab mich direkt in zwei bergamonts verliebt,eins zum dirt fahren,weiß net wies heißt ist aber komplett weiß,also weiße pike,weißer rahmen,felgen,sattel,sieht genial aus,das zweite wäre das evolve enduro,was mir vom preis/nutzen eher zusagen würde,aber im moment iss eh kein schotter da!
Aber kommt Geld kommt bike


----------



## Flou (13. September 2006)

Hi @all hier im threat...
was mir persönlich gut gefallen würde,wäre ein zeitpunkt an der stecke wo alle hier in diesem threat befindlichen personen sich treffen könnten...
heißt also Beispiel:
Samstag 16.9.06 um 14 uhr an der strecke,erscheinen tun alle,die hier was gepostet haben...speziell FTF,chaoscarsten,a.nienie usw. wäre super wenn ihr noch mehr leute auftreiben könntet.Ziel der aktion ist es meiner meinung mehr leute zu dem sport zu bewegen und den spaß an erste stelle zu bringen...
ich mein ich hab mit der ganzen dirt geschichte reichlich wenig am hut und doch bin ich interresiert,weils meiner meinung einfach fun macht!
Mit einem treffen wäre auch das rumgeposte ohne das man sich sieht vorbei.
Wäre klasse wenn man sich arrangieren könnte...
Zeitpunkt siehe oben war nur beispiel...Vorschläge erwünscht...
Gruß Flou


----------



## boondox (14. September 2006)

hey danke  
was flou da sacht is scho ne gute sache... bei mir gehts auch meist nur am wochenende... aber fahr jetzt am sa. um 13:00 nach köln also wird das da auch nix... werd morgen nach der arbeit so etwa gegen 18:00 in mainz losfahren und ma schaun ob ichs find und mir die hubbel ma anschaun  wenn ichs find!!!  
können ja immer ma die zeiten abgleichen hier im thread..

MFG


----------



## a.nienie (15. September 2006)

idee ist gut.
bin gerade im schwarzwald,
leider mit zuviel feuchtigkeit von oben
und nem leihbike der marke "c"

bei mir geht es generell SA im späteren mittag


----------



## chaoscarsten (17. September 2006)

Moin,
ich werde hier jetzt mal ein paar aktuelle Bilder posten, für alle die
die Strecke noch nicht kennen.























Leider konnte ich nur Bilder mit der Handycam machen, da meine Digi. deftekt ist.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt trotzdem was erkennen.

Gruß


PS: Bei interesse kommen noch mehr Bilder, sind nicht alle D., T. usw. drauf.


----------



## chaoscarsten (18. September 2006)

Ja,
die Strecke war "früher" in einem bessern Zustand.
Aber warum den so schüchtern? PM? Hättest ruhig hier 
posten können 

Hier sind ein paar Bilder aus besseren Zeiten 















PS: 
Leider kenne ich den Urherber dieser Bilder nicht.
Hab ich bei Google gefunden, kann daher auch nichts über Zeitpunkt der Aufnahmen aussagen.

Wer ist wann wieder dort?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boondox (18. September 2006)

ich denk wenn die woche das wetter nen bissel besser wird werd ich mim radl ma in die richtung fahren.... is aber eher spontan.. da ich bis 18 uhr schaff... aber kann ja mittags schreiben wenn ich ma hinmach.... 
und ich weiss nu auch genau wo es is  
und danke für die bilder... 

und hey... das mit dem zustand is doch ma das wenigste prob oder? 
wer weiss vieleicht bekomme mer ja paar leute zusammen für nen wochenende im frühjahr um da ma nen bissel klar schiff zu machen ?!?!?!? 

mfg Thorsten


----------



## smotheberber (18. September 2006)

gude

also, wenn euch der platz zu grün ist dann macht die ******* doch weg...

ich habe jetzt das ganze Wochenende da was gemacht....

ist halt viel Arbeit, wenn man jedes mal die kaputten kicker wieder machen muss...!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chaoscarsten (19. September 2006)

smotheberber schrieb:


> gude
> 
> also, wenn euch der platz zu grün ist dann macht die ******* doch weg...
> 
> ...



Mal was entspannt.
Zu grün ist mir das nicht. Wollte halt nur zeigen, dass es auch 
bessere Zeiten gab.
Außerdem wieso musst Du den Kicker jedesmal erneuern?

Und ich denk', dass sich im Frühjahr schon ein paar Leuts finden,
die dort mal ein WE was schaffen.


----------



## smotheberber (19. September 2006)

weil die **** kinder alles kaputt machen und die fotos die ihr da habt sind von den ersten 2 wochen da waren wir noch ein paar leute, da aber alle weg sind und nur noch ich hier bin sieht es halt so aus....alleine ist das viel arbeit... aber da kann man  bauen was man will..!!!!!!!!!!!!!


naja ich gehe jetzt mal wieder hin....!!!!!!!!


----------



## boondox (19. September 2006)

jooo nen bissel grün is doch ganz schön  ich meinte ja das mim kicker usw. wo man mal nen bissel was machen kann, weil hier scho nen paar geschrieben ham das man immer nen bissel was mache muss... is ja auch klar bei was öffentlichen wo immer die kinnä rumrennen... 

und wenn nu winter is wird es im frühjahr auch noch nen bissel schlimmer aussehen und da dacht ich mir wenn mer bis dahin nen paar leutz zusamme ham die wieder nen bissel öfter da fahrne könne mer auch nen aufbau WE machen und das wird die local´s oder dich als einzigster der da was schafft sicher doch auch freun wenn de hilfe bekommst..

mfg


----------



## chaoscarsten (20. September 2006)

Ist das eigentlich "Privat-Gelände" oder von der Stadt?
Gibt es noch Leute, die diese Bahn ins Leben gerufen haben?


----------



## FTF (21. September 2006)

güßt euch,
kleine vorgeschichte zu dem park. als das vor zwei jahren ins rollen kam war da jeder feuer und flamme. schätzungsweiße wollten um die 50 leute einen ultra coolen dirtpark bauen. die ersten zwei wochen ging es auch richtig schnell vorran bis dann die meisten leute gemerkt haben, dass der ultra coole und doch so spaßige dirt park sehr in den planungsmaßnahmen verkackt wurde und alles mit arbeit verbunden ist. nach und nach kamen immer weniger leute und der belag sei  auch nicht so das ware, was auch leider die warheit ist...ich selbst habe dort sehr viele trainingseinheiten zu allen wetterlagen abgehalten und auch unzählige stunden mit schaufeln, kehren und unkrautenfernung vorgenommen. (ich selbst wohne in hechtsheim und da liegt es mir nahe eher in die zigelei zu fahren aber dies ist aber ein anderes kino)
die hälfte die am anfang ja und amen geschrieen hat war ungelogen schon seit einem jahr nicht mehr dort, weil ja alles so ******* ist.... und alles mit arbeit zu tun hat, die sich nicht mehr lohnt aber hey wenn mein auto nen motorschaden hat las ichs halt en jahr stehen und dann läufts wieder. erlich gesagt hab ich die letzten monate auch aufgegeben. ich persönlich wäre dafür das man sich demnächst ma abends trifft und eine besprechung macht und dann noch mal eine aktion ins leben ruft, bei der übelst viele leute arbeitsmaterialien mitbringen. denn wenn wir alle leut organisieren, die noch irgendwie interesse daran haben und ich halte es auch für möglich an diesem termin so um die 30 - 50 leute zu organisieren, können wir an nur einen tag eine riesen bewegung machen und den park so mit über den winter bringen.

greeetz oli

p.s.: allein schon die leute aus diesem threat ergeben 10 leute...


----------



## chaoscarsten (21. September 2006)

FTF schrieb:


> ...(ich selbst wohne in hechtsheim und da liegt es mir nahe eher in die zigelei zu fahren aber dies ist aber ein anderes kino)
> greeetz oli



Moin ich selbst bin erst vor 2-3 Monaten nach Mainz (Hechtsheim) gezogen.
Was fährst Du? Nur Dirt und Downhill oder auch Tour, XC usw...?

Was und wo ist die Zigelei? Kannst Du mir das mal kurz erklären?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Flou (30. September 2006)

Guude,wollt mich auch mal wieder melden...eines aber [email protected]:
Es ist doch ganz klar das,egal was man baut irgendwelche "Kinder" einem alles kaputt machen,so ist es nunmal,schau dir doch nur mal die ganzen Spielplätze an.Alles ist kaputt oder mit Graffitis zugemüllt...so ist es eben bei den "Kidz" von heute,kein respekt vor harter arbeit anderer!und FTF geb ich da auch recht, es ist immer so,daß alle schreien JUHU endlich wird was gemacht,aber sobald es dran geht dafür zu arbeiten ist keiner mehr da...und kümmern tut sich keiner darum es sei den man spricht ihn direkt darauf an!Gut ich hab auch net eine schippe voll dreck bewegt um den park zu bauen, aber ich kenne ihn auch noch net so lang...!ich bin trotzdem der meinung das man sich einfach mal dort treffen sollte und jeden den dess unkraut stört nimmt halt das geeignete werkzeug mit um es weg zumachen! Danach können wir dann schön ein paar Bierchen trinken und einfach mal fahren,oder zuschauen.Aber ich denk schon das das was wird,net umsonst sind wir hier soviel leut die gern mal dort fahren würden...
Also,stay cool,meet there,turn off the green and lets roll on!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boondox (30. September 2006)

jo moin mädels,

also wenn das wetter morgen nen bissel hält werd ich mit freundin ne kleine tour machen.. (von Gonsenheim=>Ginsheim und zurück  ) und mir endlich das stück ma anschaun  denk wird entweder so gegen 12 oder 15 uhr werden... also falls wer da is, hab nen olivegrünes hardtrail mit dropoff und weisse sneakers  

aber wie gesacht nur bei gutem wetter... wegen freundin  

mfg Thorsten


----------



## chaoscarsten (4. November 2006)

Und war mal wieder jemand am Start?
So im DUNKELN SPRINGEN


----------

